# [Touchdroid Preview Video] - Current progress



## rhcp011235 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello Rootzwiki and All fans and Supporters:

Touchdroid is glad to bring you our first demo video. Sorry, For the long wait, We wanted to show you our full progress so far.

This has turned into a large group effort over at irc.freenode.net #touchdroid and our private members. I am very glad to see things going well. And, I want to thank everyone involved.

-1st rule is no ETA's!
There is no ETA. There never will be. So, do not ask. Why? Because we have no idea ourselves.

-Will we give status updates?
No. We have no plans to give public status updates until something is wroth saying and/or showing. If we do it will be on via RootzWiki. I may also give occasional updates via twitter @rhcp011235

-What is working as of now?
We have dual boot working as you can see in the video. It can boot both android + webos. At the moment we are utilizing one kernel for both OS's. This may change in the future. You may ask why? Simple answer is we don't have units to spear to science. Many of the developers working on this, Do Not Have Units. And the Few that do once they brick we have to wait on HP to repair them. (which will only slow development)

-What doesn't work?
Pretty much everything  Touchscreen is #1 on the list. As we want to be able to use it to test different things. I have a few plans on how to get this done. I will not describe them here.

Please keep this thread clean. It will be moderated and dealt with accordingly.

NEW CLEAR VIDEO: Thanks to fnj

VIDEO: http://team-touchdroid.com/

Please do not mirror this video with consent from me.

Original Intro video By: http://www.youtube.com/AndroidGuy31


----------



## rhcp011235 (Jun 7, 2011)

Reserved


----------



## ronsa (Jul 12, 2011)

Great, what more can I say. There is hope for us all.


----------



## AciD_LingK (Aug 8, 2011)

AMAZING great job fellas. Just that god damn touchscreen.


----------



## LukeS (Aug 24, 2011)

Why are people unable to get the touchscreen drivers from the newer dump, or if that is garbage as some have said straight from Jiwanish?


----------



## MoodMuzik (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## thecalip (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks for the hard work.


----------



## thewhiteboy (Aug 22, 2011)

nice job! Keep up the great work devs


----------



## MY05GLI (Aug 26, 2011)

Dual Boot! awesome! how much space is lost with that?


----------



## b00sted (Aug 20, 2011)

this is awesome sause!


----------



## rhcp011235 (Jun 7, 2011)

MY05GLI said:


> Dual Boot! awesome! how much space is lost with that?


Hey there,

Nice question.

Aprox: ~2GB atm. Which is all done in the LVM and can be re-sized at any time. Say HC comes / ICS and it needs more space you can just simply re-size.


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

LukeS said:


> Why are people unable to get the touchscreen drivers from the newer dump, or if that is garbage as some have said straight from Jiwanish?


something about them being rolled into the kernel and there is no source . At least that's what I got from watching them in irc. They are currently reaching out to the touchscreen manufacturer for driver support as they just recently entered the OHA so they should be Open Source. They also have a plan B


----------



## rhcp011235 (Jun 7, 2011)

piiman said:


> something about them being rolled into the kernel and there is no source . At least that's what I got from watching them in irc. They are currently reaching out to the touchscreen manufacturer for driver support as they just recently entered the OHA so they should be Open Source. They also have a plan B


You are correct in your statement. I have reached out. and, waiting on a response. Hopefully a good one.


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

Does this source have any meaning? (I'm guessing you've already looked, but better not to assume)...

http://opensource.palm.com/3.0.2/index.html


----------



## AlanJayWeiner (Aug 21, 2011)

if they rolled the driver directly into the source, won't that automagically make it GPL'd?


----------



## MY05GLI (Aug 26, 2011)

rhcp011235 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Nice question.
> 
> Aprox: ~2GB atm. Which is all done in the LVM and can be re-sized at any time. Say HC comes / ICS and it needs more space you can just simply re-size.


Great work! keep it up! and big big thanx!


----------



## vindieseldyer (Aug 29, 2011)

thanks for your hard effort guys


----------



## vindieseldyer (Aug 29, 2011)

MY05GLI said:


> Great work! keep it up! and big big thanx!


thanks guys for your tireless effort can't wait to test


----------



## aredubya (Aug 21, 2011)

Kudos once again to the dev team. This is a remarkably fast turnaround for such a port. Really nice work all around.

Question related to the space concerns of dual booting. Are both OSs capable of accessing files on the same filesystem? Obviously, I wouldn't expect WebOS to be able to run an Android app, but if I put together a directory of mp3 files somewhere on the filesystem, will each OS be able to access the files? I would think so, but don't know the constraints of each OS. Thanks again for such quick work.


----------



## lp894 (Aug 24, 2011)

aredubya said:


> Kudos once again to the dev team. This is a remarkably fast turnaround for such a port. Really nice work all around.
> 
> Question related to the space concerns of dual booting. Are both OSs capable of accessing files on the same filesystem? Obviously, I wouldn't expect WebOS to be able to run an Android app, but if I put together a directory of mp3 files somewhere on the filesystem, will each OS be able to access the files? I would think so, but don't know the constraints of each OS. Thanks again for such quick work.


I would think so. I'm by no means a programmer but I have pretty good understanding of linux and android, and from what I understand Android uses an ext partition for its OS, and the SD card has to be a FAT partition. So since it'll be a separate partition I would assume both webOS and android could read what you put on your sd card partition


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

lp894 said:


> I would think so. I'm by no means a programmer but I have pretty good understanding of linux and android, and from what I understand Android uses an ext partition for its OS, and the SD card has to be a FAT partition. So since it'll be a separate partition I would assume both webOS and android could read what you put on your sd card partition


I think the main partition they intended to use as a shared partition that's probably ext3... would have to look...


----------



## funkimunk (Aug 24, 2011)

Heya Guys I have some interesting info in the below thread, these sources appears to have the Touchpad android code

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?4482-Are-these-the-QUIC-source-code-links

I dont have the time to look through this code (really sorry, I have a thesis to finish) but they have the 2.6.35 kernel with the Touchpad touchscreen driver for a APQ8060 platform

It may be worth a look


----------



## ECOTOX (Jun 24, 2011)

lp894 said:


> I would think so. I'm by no means a programmer but I have pretty good understanding of linux and android, and from what I understand Android uses an ext partition for its OS, and the SD card has to be a FAT partition. So since it'll be a separate partition I would assume both webOS and android could read what you put on your sd card partition


Both OS should be able to theoretically support most file systems, it just depends on the work you want to put into it =P ext3 is the usual extra partition on webOS and Android can use ext2/3/4, yaffs, etc. for its main partitions, and usually fat for sd (I've been working on possibility of ntfs for sd) They are both Linux at the core, so in theory if Linux can do it, they can (with some modification if course)

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## RedSpyder (Aug 25, 2011)

Update!

HPTouchDroid -
Can you say touchscreen working? and multi touch coming later today? WOOT video soon  #teamtouchdroid

https://twitter.com/#!/HPTouchDroid/status/111052330144772096


----------



## MY05GLI (Aug 26, 2011)

RedSpyder said:


> Update!
> 
> HPTouchDroid -
> Can you say touchscreen working? and multi touch coming later today? WOOT video soon  #teamtouchdroid
> ...


Doing a Happy Dance,LOL:grin3:


----------



## ryman (Aug 24, 2011)

RedSpyder said:


> Update!
> 
> HPTouchDroid -
> Can you say touchscreen working? and multi touch coming later today? WOOT video soon  #teamtouchdroid
> ...


Thank u so mutch for ur great work. hope a puplic version will come soon. im so excited:smile3:


----------



## Team_eP (Aug 24, 2011)

As promised all. Here is the video with ALL 10 fingers working! http://team-touchdroid.com/touchscreen/ WE ROCK! #teamtouchdroid

from twitter


----------



## thewhiteboy (Aug 22, 2011)

extremely awesome!! Great job!


----------



## SimsDelt (Jun 24, 2011)

Super stoked about this... can't wait.to rock android on my touchpad.


----------



## ryman (Aug 24, 2011)

awesome! cant wait to try android on tp


----------



## situbusitgooddog (Sep 3, 2011)

Man you guys don't hang around! Kudos to all of the project threads on here, really something to see you guys work and piece together the puzzle.


----------



## zappcatt (Aug 23, 2011)

Congrats....so this tablet is now more powerful/useful than Amazons 2point, single core $250 tablet they hope to launch next month. WooT!


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

SimsDelt said:


> Super stoked about this... can't wait.to rock android on my touchpad.


Have you checked the video out yet? It's up already! I have to say I'm starting to get excited about Android on the Touchpad now :grin3:


----------

